# Montréal Fall 2014 (2 day comp)



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2014)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/MTLF2014/

11-12 October 2014
2-7, OH, Feet, BLD, MBLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, Mega, FMC

Awesome 2 day competition which looks fun 

Thanks to Chantal for organizing and Micah for delegating!
See you there


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 14, 2014)

Might be coming...


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2014)

Aww, it's on the only weekend this fall that I won't be able to come.

Oh well, have fun. Sounds like an epic competition.


----------



## samuelqwe (Sep 14, 2014)

Would go but i have no ride and no where to stay.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 14, 2014)

Anyone driving through the GTA and want to pick me up?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll let you know. I am tentative about going atm. Should know by October if going.


----------



## samuelqwe (Sep 17, 2014)

if possible could anyone offer me a ride to the comp i live in ottawa,ontario.


----------



## RayLam (Sep 17, 2014)

omg...Bill is gonna break 45bld records!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 20, 2014)

Like 90% sure I am coming!

Edit: Registered


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 20, 2014)

RayLam said:


> omg...Bill is gonna break 45bld records!



a) He's probably not coming
b) If he would, he probably wouldn't compete in those anyway

:'(


----------



## Emily Wang (Sep 20, 2014)

lol the one weekend of the semester that i'm out of town for. ah well.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> a) He's probably not coming
> b) If he would, he probably wouldn't compete in those anyway
> 
> :'(



a) I'm obv not going lol
b) I would do 4bld probs


----------



## JimmyTheCuber (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm going. I'll be doing 2x2,3x3,4x4 and Megaminx.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2014)

Emily Wang said:


> lol the one weekend of the semester that i'm out of town for. ah well.



Nooooooooooo, 7x7 NR really has to be beaten 

and it would be fun to see you again.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 8, 2014)

Registration is now closed.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 10, 2014)

Schedule is up! www.canadiancubing.com/Event/MTLF2014/Schedule

And, two rounds for 4x4!!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Schedule is up! www.canadiancubing.com/Event/MTLF2014/Schedule
> 
> And, two rounds for 4x4!!!



Why didn't I practice it at all?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 10, 2014)

I demand double the amount of events next year in Ontario and Quebec! I will have so much more free time. I am going to every one!!!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Why didn't I practice it at all?



Last time you said that (TOS 2014)... I super failed with a 45 average...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 10, 2014)

Judging by that fact that finals is blocked out for almost an hour, I guess it will be a head-to-head final round!


----------



## Julian (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn, I wish I could be there. Have fun guys!


----------



## QQW (Oct 10, 2014)

Help!!!!!! I am competing in 4x4 the most important event for me i've practiced a ton i'm around 65 sec but today a sticker fell off my Weisu and now i don't have a wca legal 4x4 anymore. Could anyone lend me his 4x4 (i'm in group 3) or, if you're really nice, sell or give me a yellow 4x4 sticker moyu shades? 
I lost the fallen yellow sticker.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 11, 2014)

PBs from day 1:

-32.13 4x4 single
-38.14 4x4 average
-1:24.15 5x5 single
-13.33 OH single
-16.03 OH average
-1:13.96 Mega single


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2014)

My highlights:
- 6.50 and 6.79 3x3 singles
- 8.36 winning average by almost 2 seconds
- 2.66 2x2 average


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 13, 2014)

PBs from day 2:

-3:23.89 BLD single
-51 move FMC single
-3:00.52 6x6 single
-3:15.66 6x6 mean
-4:47.66 7x7 single 
-5:14.40 7x7 mean


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 13, 2014)

DYK...
-Antoine's close call on 7x7?
-But, Kit Clement got over ruled?
-Only 6 different people podiumed?
-Very "sixy" day?
-I can do OH?
-As in Antoine only beat me by .01?
-People were cheering in the bar and on the ice of the curling club?
-They were at their loudest during 5BLD?
-No 4BLD successes?
-But, a GJ 5BLD success?
-2 rounds of 4x4?
-Horse head kid?
-Can I have your cube for free kid?
-Have a muffin kid?
-I'm talking about the same kid?
-I have leveled up to master of third place?
-I missed getting a 3BLD mean by 2 flipped edges? 
-A kid came up to me and started talking in French?
-I replied by saying I don't speak French, in half broken French?
-I had two +2 penalties in my second round average?
-Giving me an 11.56 average instead of a 10.62?
-That was meh?
-I can't sub-10 average for my life?
-Micah and the Cormier's did a great job with this comp?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2014)

- My 7x7 "solve"?
- Louis got the two fastest OH singles of the competition?
- Me and Jon were racing 3x3 at a table?
- Random kid put a muffin on the table and told me I could have it?
- I was like, what?
- He came back 30 seconds later and took it back?
- He then eat it while walking many time in front of us, going on about how good it was?
- "Tabarnak"?
- No 4BLD success, but a 5BLD success?
- I won BLD by almost 2 minutes?
- I scrambled a 6x6 and a 7x7 for the first time of my life?
- It was hard?
- Julien is good at FMC?
- MBLD was ugly?


----------



## redjunglefowl (Oct 13, 2014)

i saw this was happening but im down in New Hampshire and had no chance of going. i would totaly go if I could.


----------



## Akiro (Oct 13, 2014)

- I placed 3rd at Megaminx after picking my mega the day before the comp, for the first time in months?
- I scrambled a 6x6 and a 7x7 for the first time of my life with Antoine?
- ... and actually almost succeeded in matching the scramble at the first try?
- ... then totally failed the others?
- Bigcubes scrambles are painful...?
- Micah gave himself his own medal for feet?
- ... then climbed on the podium before realizing that he had to name 2nd and 1st place?
- FMC was nice for ZZ?
- Louis' feet mean was 0.03 off NR?
- I was the only one using a pillowed 7x7 cube?
- It was actually Louis' AoFu?
- Micah and Louis' family were incredibly busy organizing the competition?
- But they did and incredible job!?


----------

